# Rechargeable batteries - what's best - any differences?



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My rechargeables are getting shorter and shorter cycles and time for a new bunch. My MS mouse eats a set in a few hours now 

I'm also off to Africa next month and want to take a decent set for cameras etc.

I'm partial to Panasonic technology for reliability but wondered if there was anything new and longer lived.

Are most chargers the same??

I'm looking at AAA mainly.

TIA


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I got some 2500MaH Energizer batteries and they seem great. That $25 went well at Walmart, cause these last.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Those Energizer rechargeables are a few dollars less expensive at the Real Canadian Superstore.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I use the Energizers as well although the AA size in my keyboard and the AAA in my bluetooth mouse.

The AAs have been in the keyboard for over three months without recharging. The AAAs in the bluetooth mouse however need recharging about every two or three weeks depending on how much I use it. (I use the keyboard with the MBP when at a desk only, rest of the time I use the MBP keyboard.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

The best batteries you can get are Maha PowerEx rechargeables. Any reviews I've read comparing the brands has listed them as the best. I'm not sure if there are stores around that carry them, but they can be had on eBay.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

There is a small basement company selling the Maha's in Montreal ( you can pick them up there when you order online )
http://www.paulsfinest.com/batts_maha_price_list.php


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

In general, a slower charger will make the batteries last longer.
A charger that is smart enough not to keep charging when the battery is full, will make the battery last longer (this is my beef with Energizer - it appears from obeservation that the charger is on a simple timer, and just keeps pumpin' for x number of hours regardless.)

Although the battery Milliamp-hour rating is supposed to be a guide to the capacity of the battery, companies lie (quel surprise...) 

I have been disappointed with the Sony brand batteries they don't seem to hold their charge (even worse than normal NiMH). GP 2000 mAH and 2500 mAH have been the most reliable for me but ^%^& expensive. I have some noname 2000 mAH green batteries I got off eBay, which are fractionally longer than standard and don't fit my camera  I have some Sanyos that seem to function OK, although they are lower capacity (1850 mAH)
The Chinese LEDSHOPPE batteries didn't work at all until I froze them. Now they read 1.2 Volts after a charge but I haven't been brave enough to actually try them.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

CanadaRAM apparently the LEDshoppe is very good with refunds, so perhaps you should let them know, once you've tried the batteries.

The Energizer multiple-type recharger (AA, AAA, CC, DD, and I forget if it does 9-volt also) is a smart charger: it quick charges to nearly full, trickle charges the rest, and stops charging when full. They may make more than one model, but this is what mine does.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

The Nickel-Metal Hydride batteries (NiMH) from any company are the ones to get. The Energiser's are NiMH. There are sometimes small differences in capacity but basically they're all the same.

The Energiser charger is reasonable if you find the one that comes with 4 AA's, worth about $20 by themselves. That charger will also do NiCads if you have any; don't buy new ones though. They don't last very well in comparison. The one I'm referring to does 4 AA, AAA, C, or D batteries in 2 banks of 2 plus 9V, in case you run across different chargers.

They last a very long time: I have some with 400+ recharges and they are still at 80% of the capacity of a new set. Note, however, that new Alkalines (non-rechargeable) will be about 20% stronger, so take that into consideration when you try to figure out how many you need, to keep whatever you need them for powered up.

I would expect that most chargers will be similar; NiMH have pretty specific charging requirements so you can't play with that too much. Just make sure it does NiMH.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I just remember seeing something on the web, that could be perfect. I think they are USBCELLs or something, but they are batteries that charge through your USB port. They are expensive though.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

+1 for the Energizer AA's available at Real Canadian Super Store (and elsewhere)

For ~$30 you get 4 AA batteries and an overnight charger. The batteries are 2500mAh so they last a long time in my digital camera. I've been using them for well over a year and a half with no noticeable change in life between charges; charging about once a week.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ooops that should be AA ....mea culpa. 

yep I have the Energizer charger and it works well. I like the fact it does AAA as well as AA.

No kudos for Panasonic? I found them the best for number of cycles.

If most are the same then I'll just look for a deal.

I also found the Sony batteries just okay but the charger pretty good.

I suspect the original Energizer batteries that came with the kit are in the 400 cycle range. Only recently they started with the very short use time


----------

